# FSW 2014 June Applicants: Lets network here



## Pariad2809 (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi Friends,

Lets network here and be in touch for the applications which were received in June'14 by CIC and share the status and updates as you all know now its june turn and they are at first week of June.....

My application was received on 30th June
NOC - 0111

Keeping fingers crossed.....hope it goes through.........

Thanks 
Aditi:fingerscrossed:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

Pariad2809 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Lets network here and be in touch for the applications which were received in June'14 by CIC and share the status and updates as you all know now its june turn and they are at first week of June.....
> 
> ...



June 25th applicant for 2171 here.


----------



## sharmapawan09 (Aug 9, 2014)

Hi there,
My application was received on 25th of june. have applied for NOC:0013.
any updates for june applicants???
when shall i be getting some revert from CIC???

regards,
Pawan


----------



## Pariad2809 (Apr 29, 2014)

Very soon we will be getting revert from CIC with the PER email.....

Its June turn now :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kashish_v (Jul 2, 2013)

Pariad2809 said:


> Very soon we will be getting revert from CIC with the PER email.....
> 
> Its June turn now :fingerscrossed:


Hi Guys!

So they received my application on the 18th of June. I am really hoping that we get through now!! ALL OF US!! 

Have applied for FSW 1123!


----------



## Hoffman (Oct 24, 2011)

*June 16th*

Hello all,

I know CIC got my application package on June 16th. I applied FSW 2131.

This is my 3rd time. First time they say there was a document missing but my package never came back. When I was told I went for my 2nd time but 4 days vefore the new package arrived the cap for 2131 was reached (february 2014).

I am still waiting and worried because maybe the first situation will be repeated.

Good luck anyway to all of you


----------



## kashish_v (Jul 2, 2013)

Hoffman said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I know CIC got my application package on June 16th. I applied FSW 2131.
> 
> ...


Has anyone of you got anything yet?


----------



## sharmapawan09 (Aug 9, 2014)

still waiting ....... application received on 25th june. applied under 0013.
anyone from june 1st week who has got any reply from CIC ?


----------



## santosh_nitw (Apr 29, 2014)

my application was received on 8th August 2014, NOC 2171 & till date , I have not received any communication from CIC...Any idea which month application, CIC is processing?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

sharmapawan09 said:


> still waiting ....... application received on 25th june. applied under 0013.
> anyone from june 1st week who has got any reply from CIC ?


Currently, applicants till 11 June are getting PER and 23rd June getting CC charged.


----------



## santosh_nitw (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks sssagi , Last 2-3 months , I am getting same response , they are processing June applicant, my concern here is , how did you determine , which month of application is in process?


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

santosh_nitw said:


> Thanks sssagi , Last 2-3 months , I am getting same response , they are processing June applicant, my concern here is , how did you determine , which month of application is in process?


There are other sites places ppl sharing this info ! Mid June in progress for cc charge


----------



## Pariad2809 (Apr 29, 2014)

Hoffman said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I know CIC got my application package on June 16th. I applied FSW 2131.
> 
> ...


Hi Hoffman,

What happened with your application dis time????
Hope it went through and the CC has been charged....

Good luck n do revert whenever u can...
Aditi


----------



## Pariad2809 (Apr 29, 2014)

sssagi said:


> June 25th applicant for 2171 here.


Hi SSSagi......

U seems very active on this forum....have read many replies of urs....keep up the good work...

Now its ur turn very soon........do keep us posted....

Wish u all the good luck...

Thanks
Aditi:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## sharmapawan09 (Aug 9, 2014)

did u get any revert till yet?? whats the status ??


----------



## Pariad2809 (Apr 29, 2014)

26th June reached applications have been charged till yesterday.....lets see...:fingerscrossed:

All the best to all...

People any one's who have got the CC charged yet?


----------



## sharmapawan09 (Aug 9, 2014)

*Fswp*

Any update dear???


----------



## sharmapawan09 (Aug 9, 2014)

hi sssagi,
any update on ur application status ? ur and mine dates are same. my application reached CIC on 25th june. have applied under NOC: 0013


----------



## sharmapawan09 (Aug 9, 2014)

whats the status of ur application?? did u get any reply ??


----------



## sharmapawan09 (Aug 9, 2014)

any update regarding ur application ???


----------



## sharmapawan09 (Aug 9, 2014)

*Fswp*

anyone from june any update????


----------



## Rapht (Mar 2, 2015)

*23 June Submitted*

25 th June File received at CIO Nova Scotia (NOC - 4011)

21st October 2014 Got PER mail,

16th December 2014, File status updated, File began Processing at New Delhi Office.

Now Awaiting further Communication. 

Any idea when can i expect Medicals ??


----------

